# Hum. 788 GPS speed?



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

My speed jumps all over at low speed, when I troll I can't really tell what my speed is. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if on erei ,wave action will do it .either pushing you forward or back some. but on calm days it should stay steady.


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

It does it all the time even on flat water like Buckeye lake.is there a setting I am missing?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine does the same thing. Bugs me to no end. Seems some days it is worse than others. I just watch it for a some what consistent reading and go by that. Hope you get an answer or solution becasuse I sure would like it to be better.


----------

